# 91 240sx wiring diagram



## scootzilla (Oct 6, 2004)

iam in need of a 91 240sx wiring diagram i can not get the cd player i bought to work i keep having some problems with my lights and the cd player so any help would be nice tyvm


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

PM me, for $10.00 I'll burn you a CD-Rom that has all the wiring for KA, SR and CA engines and YES it's in english. Let me know


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

http://www.bagotronix.com/nissan_240sx_stereo.pdf


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

HybridAndy said:


> http://www.bagotronix.com/nissan_240sx_stereo.pdf


Now THAT's Quality!!
And not makin a quick buck.. Impressive :thumbup:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

very good info, now i can put in the sony xplode deck i got 4 free...


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

There's another one I have bookmarked but you can't hit it directly for some reason.

http://www.installdoctor.com/home.html

Click quick wiring info and then Nissan. My 240 had the factory plug hacked off so I had to line up all the wires myself, big pain in the ass. Now my Sony's falling apart anyway (a month old CDXF7700, mp3's skip after 20 minutes of playing and the face no longer lights up). Pain in the ass, I gotta find the orignal invoice from it to send it back to Sony.


----------



## Shawdr (May 7, 2005)

augimatic said:


> PM me, for $10.00 I'll burn you a CD-Rom that has all the wiring for KA, SR and CA engines and YES it's in english. Let me know


I am trying to locate the wiring for a 180SX to 240 SX Silvia engine switch for my son's friend. Does your cd have wiring for the 1991 to 1998 swaps? How do I get it.


----------

